# Paroxysmal supraventricular tachycardia (PSVT)



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

PSVT

Does anyone else get this? 
I've recently been getting it a lot but everyone I talk to keeps putting it down to my anxiety, even though I'm never anxious at the time it happens. It's really beginning to bother me.

Does yours get worse or more frequent when you're anxious?


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

I actually might have this. I suffer from something, my neurologist thought that it was POTS, but after reading the link I I think I might have what you described. For me, my heart rate increases to the point where I black out, and I'm never anxious when it happens either. Most of the time, it happens when I smoke (tobacco) which is not a stressful/anxiety inducing experience.


----------



## JamesPSVT (Jun 8, 2013)

Ance of having oneHi Buzz.

I just came across your post via a random google search on psvt and i felt compelled to sign up and respond, although I am conscious this thread is 6 months old.

I have had psvt since i was 18, Im 38 now, my father has it also, so I'd say I've inherited from him as our symptoms are exactly the same. It ruined my 20s as I had periods where I would have many every day but now in my 30s I have conquered it. I will tell you my full story another day if you want but for now I will tell you what I do know about psvt as it relates to me.

* I get the attacks about 10-20 times a year. Sometimes a few a month, sometimes a few months without any.

* I am more likely to get them if I am run down, tired, have been drinking alcohol (gave up drink 7 years ago completely), have caffeine in my system (I try not to have any), am anxious or stressed about something.

* But the above things dont kick it off per se they just make the chance of it kicking off much higher. What kicks it off is motion of my chest, particularly compression. So bending down to do shoe lace up, forward rolls, sometimes just running or standing up quick. Its very rare that an attack starts when i am just sat there motionless although it has happened.

* Most times I can sense my body is primed for an attack as my chest gets tight and i just get a sensation i cant explain and i know then that chest compression motion will kick it off

* My attacks used to last an hour of 250-300 beats per minute. Now when they start it takes me between 30 seconds and 2 minutes to reset my heart beat by using my own tailored version of the valsalva technique. I still feel drained after but carry on.

So I know ive covered more than your original question but wanted to give my insight. So yes I find anxiety increases the chance of an attack but it isnt the actual trigger, more the fuel. I hope that helps and that you one day read this post!


----------



## JamesPSVT (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry my android tablet has obviously messed the start of that message up somewhat


----------

